
Fiscal Austerity and the Rise of the Nazis - people_not_bots
https://voxeu.org/article/fiscal-austerity-and-rise-nazis
======
DoctorOetker
I thought this was common knowledge?

As a 10 year old we saw this in elementary school in Belgium...

